# funcion de transferencia de un motor



## Xndres (Mar 15, 2010)

Donde puedo encontrar las ecuaciones para sacar la funcion de transferencia de un motor dc que en la entrada esta el voltaje y a la salida esta la velocidad del motor gracias por todo


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 16, 2010)

En los libros de teoria de control y en https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3Ajebhos-oqik&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=funcion+transferencia+motor&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff19%2Ffuncion-transferencia-motor-32911%2F#1279

Saludos


----------

